# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Texas Primaries: Who Do We Support?

## MichaelDavis

*Lieutenant Governor:*

David Dewhurst: incumbent Lieutenant Governor
Dan Patrick: State Senator

*Attorney General:*

Dan Branch: State Representative
Ken Paxton: State Senator

*Commissioner of Agriculture:*

Tommy Merritt: former State Representative
Sid Miller: former State Representative


*Railroad Commissioner:*

Wayne Christian: former State Representative
Ryan Sitton: oil and gas engineer and candidate for the Texas House of Representatives in 2012

*State House:*

T. J. Fabby (District 10)
Ted Seago (District 16)
Philip Eby (District 58)
Matt Shaheen (District 66)
Stefani Carter (District 102)
Chart Westcott (District 108)

*State Senate:*

Bob Hall (District 2)
Steve Toth (District 4)
Konni Burton (District 10)

*State Board of Education*:

Eric Mahroum (District 11)

*U.S. House:*

District 4: Ralph Hall vs John Ratcliffe
District 23: Will Hurd vs Quico Canseco
District 36: Brian Babin vs Ben Streusand

----------


## CaseyJones

I like Don Huffines in my district for state senate, he hosted a fundraiser for Ron and wants to eliminate the business tax

----------


## CaseyJones

also do not forget Debra Medina for Comptroller

----------


## TaftFan

> I like Don Huffines in my district for state senate, he hosted a fundraiser for Ron and wants to eliminate the business tax


He spent around 400,000 for Ron I think with his Santa Rita Pac.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

T.J. Fabby for State Representative-https://www.facebook.com/T.J.Fabby?fref=ts
Stacy Chen for Texas House-https://www.facebook.com/StacyForTexas?fref=ts

Elaine Hays for U.S. House of Representatives against long standing incumbent Mac Thornberry-https://www.facebook.com/ElaineHaysForCongress?fref=ts

----------


## CaseyJones

Chens good huh?

----------


## fr33

Kathie Glass for governor

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Kathie Glass for governor


No.

----------


## fr33

> No.


Abbott's going to win anyways. The state that brought us 14 years of Rick Perry will surely elect his establishment clone. Perry could have ran again and won.

----------


## jurgs01

I plan to spend some money doing direct regional targeting using Facebook right before early voting starts for these candidates.  I will link the posts on here so people can share if they wish.

----------


## William Tell

Land Commissioner:  David Watts

Railroad Commissioner: From what I know, I would go with Wayne Christian for sure, If any of you think I am wrong PLEASE say so.

Texas State Senate SD 4 Steve Toth  (House District 15 incumbent)


Texas State House 5th:
Bryan Hughes (Incumbent)
http://new.bryanhughes.com/

Texas State House 7th:
David Simpson (incumbent)
http://davidsimpson.com

Texas State House 10th:
TJ Fabby (running)
http://tjfabby.com

Texas State House 12th:
Timothy Delasandro (running)
http://timothyfortexas.com

Texas State House 18th:
Terry Holcomb (running)
http://terryholcomb.org/

Texas State House 27th:
David Hamilton(running)
http://hamilton4tx.com

Texas State House 58th:
Philip Eby (running)
https://www.philipeby.com

Texas State House 59th:
Howard Ray (running) (fire J.D Sheffield)
http://www.texansforhowardray.com

Texas State House 64th:
Read King (running)
http://readking.net

Texas State House 66th:
Stacy Chen(running)
http://stacyfortexas.com

Texas State House 72nd:
Shannon Thomason (running)
https://www.facebook.com/T4Texas72

Texas State House 92nd:
Jonathan Stickland (incumbent)
http://jonathanstickland.com

Texas State House 93rd:
Matt Krause (incumbent)
http://texansformattkrause.com

Texas State House 98th:
Giovanni Capriglione (incumbant)
http://votegiovanni.com

Texas State House 115th:
Matt Rinaldi (running)
http://mattrinaldi.com

Texas State House 129th:
Jeff Larson (running)
http://texansforjeff.com

Texas State House 132nd:
Michael Franks (running)

----------


## archer1600

William Tell pretty much covered all the State House Races. Not all on his list are "us" IE: Matt Krause. But are big allies and are worth keeping around and on our side. 

Attorney General - Ken Paxton.

RR-Commissioner - Wayne Christian. He's not Liberty but he's the best in that Race.

Senator? No Clue, lots of our people down here are supporting Dewayne Stovall but he's got no chance. Other's are supporting Stockman, but I'm extremely weary of him. So I'm just gonna stay out of that one.

Lt. Gov? Patterson for me. Other's like Patrick, but he's an ass and has actively worked against us to sabotage us at every point. He was at Tampa with a Camera Laughing at the Paulers walking out.

Comptroller? Debra Medina. No Question.

Ag Commissioner? Sid Miller

Land Commissioner? David Watts. Anyone but another Bush. 

Supreme Court Races 
Joe Pool Place 6
Sharon McCalley place 8
Robert Talton Chief Justice

Court Of Criminal Appeals (Texas's other Supreme Court) 
Kevin Yeary
David Newell 

State Senate
SD-10 Konni Burton
SD-16 Don Huffines

Congressional Districts
CD- 21 Matt McCall
CD- 6 Frank Kuchar
CD-13 Elaine Hays
CD- 23 Robert Lowry
CD-32 Katrina Pierson

Don't see your State House District on here? Message me.

----------


## William Tell

> William Tell pretty much covered all the State House Races. Not all on his list are "us" IE: Matt Krause.


Correct, these are candidates that I would vote for should they appear on my ballot.

----------


## William Tell

> Attorney General - Ken Paxton.


Yeah, I plan on voting for him, unless someone convinces me another candidate is better.




> Senator? No Clue, lots of our people down here are supporting Dewayne Stovall but he's got no chance. Other's are supporting Stockman, but I'm extremely weary of him. So I'm just gonna stay out of that one.


Because of the runoff system, the main thing is voting against Cornyn. Dwayne Stovall, and Steve Stockman are both good replacements.

----------


## William Tell

George Lavender is an ally of Debra Medina on abolishing property taxes, I don't know how good he is on other issues. But that is one of my biggest ones, so I think I would support him if I was in House District 1


I don't know anything about his opponent, besides what is on his site. If anyone knows more about the race than me, please weigh in.

----------


## William Tell

Texas State House District 55: Molly White (running) http://texansformolly.com  Most of Bell County is in the district.

----------


## TaftFan

Matt McCall for U.S. House (primarying Lamar Smith)

----------


## William Tell

U.S Congress CD 6: Frank Kuchar (since Kory Watkins did not file) U.S Congress CD 8: Craig McMichael U.S Congress CD 26: Divenchy Watrous

----------


## Pisces

What about Tx House District 16? Is Ted Seago any good?

----------


## CaseyJones

Rand Paul Speaking At Don Huffines Rally

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Huffines-Rally

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Ann Lieber for Collin County Commissioner of Precinct 1:

https://www.facebook.com/AnnLieberforTX?fref=ts

----------


## Bern

Please put some thought into the State Board of Education if a race is on your ballot.  The SBOE is a mess of religious anti-thought.  I will be voting for Rita Ashley and against incumbent David Bradley.




Or, if you would rather read:  http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/fea...001.blake.html




> ... In late 2007, the English language arts writing teams, made up mostly of teachers and curriculum planners, turned in the drafts they had been laboring over for more than two years. The ultraconservatives argued that they were too light on basics like grammar and too heavy on reading comprehension and critical thinking. “This critical-thinking stuff is gobbledygook,” grumbled David Bradley, an insurance salesman with no college degree, who often acts as the faction’s enforcer. ...


~~~

Why are folks pimping Wayne Christian for RR Commissioner?  What are his stances with respect to fracking and property rights?  I asked on another (politically balanced) forum about RR Commissioner candidates in general and got this response:


> Wayne Christian is the $#@! former rep from District 10 who got the Lege to restrict the Open Beaches Act so that he could rebuild his beach house after Ike (after removing the bodies from the trees on the property, of course). $#@! him.


From what I can gather, there really isn't a sure bet candidate in this race, but Boyuls might be worth a look over Christian.

----------


## William Tell

James White, incumbent HD 19. As far as I know he has a good record, he opposes Property Taxes. I believe he attended Philip Eby's moneybomb. 
http://www.votejameswhite.com/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/State...95806930526566

 Matt Beebe is not perfect, but he needs to win his race against House Speaker Joe Straus in HD 121. Beebe ran in 2012 as well, so he already has some solid support. Straus must go.
http://www.votebeebe.com/
https://www.facebook.com/votebeebe

----------


## William Tell

> Why are folks pimping Wayne Christian for RR Commissioner?  What are his stances with respect to fracking and property rights?  I asked on another (politically balanced) forum about RR Commissioner candidates in general and got this response:  From what I can gather, there really isn't a sure bet candidate in this race, but Boyuls might be worth a look over Christian.


 Wayne Christian stood strong against the Trans Texas Corridor land grab, so I have been planning on voting for him. Boyuls seems standard establishment to me, If you give me a good reason to vote for him, I might reconsider.

----------


## William Tell

> Please put some thought into the State Board of Education if a race is on your ballot.  The SBOE is a mess of religious anti-thought.  I will be voting for Rita Ashley and against incumbent David Bradley.  
> 
>   Or, if you would rather read:  http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/fea...001.blake.html


 Please clarify, are you saying that Rita Ashley is a liberty candidate? or are you just opposed to Bradley because of his stance on Darwinism or something? Gail Lowe (who is mentioned in that article) has been an ally of the liberty movement. But Lowe was defeated in her primary last time by a big gov liberal.

----------


## gnuschler

Texas-36: Does anyone have a sense for which of the two liberty candidates - Norman or Meyer - has the best chance of making the run-off?

----------


## William Tell

> What about Tx House District 16? Is Ted Seago any good?


  He seems good, Toth has endorsed him for what it is worth. I was not sure if he or Jason Millsaps was better. Now  Jason has dropped out and endorsed Saego. Will Metcalf did not have issues on his site until recently.  If I was in the district I would talk to Ted Saego and Will Metcalf, and try get a feel of which is better. Looking at both of their websites might help you decide, Metcalf finally added an issues section: http://www.tedseago.com/issues/ http://www.willmetcalf.com/issues

----------


## Bern

> Please clarify, are you saying that Rita Ashley is a liberty candidate? or are you just opposed to Bradley because of his stance on Darwinism or something? Gail Lowe (who is mentioned in that article) has been an ally of the liberty movement. But Lowe was defeated in her primary last time by a big gov liberal.


I don't know anything more* about Rita Ashley than what's posted on her website.  But what I know of David Bradley is enough to know that Rita has got to be a monumental improvement.

*Rita primaried Bradley last election cycle and lost.

----------


## Christian Liberty

Is there even a pie in the sky possibility of Ron running for governor or is that definitely not happening?  

Assuming the almost certain case that he's not, is there any one close to his caliber running?

I don't live in TX so I have no personal stake but I'd love to see a real liberty governor get elected some place or another.

----------


## William Tell

> Is there even a pie in the sky possibility of Ron running for governor or is that definitely not happening?    Assuming the almost certain case that he's not, is there any one close to his caliber running?  I don't live in TX so I have no personal stake but I'd love to see a real liberty governor get elected some place or another.


  Not happening, the filing deadline was December 9th. Tom Pauken dropped out, and Greg Abbott will almost certainly win. I don't trust Abbott.

----------


## William Tell

> I don't know anything more* about Rita Ashley than what's posted on her website.  But what I know of David Bradley is enough to know that Rita has got to be a monumental improvement.  *Rita primaried Bradley last election cycle and lost.


 OK, thanks. I looked at both of their sites. Bradly is endorsed by the Texas Home School Coalition and Gun Owners of America. Sounds like my kind of guy. Ashley says nothing on her site that would make me think that she is more pro liberty than Bradley.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Texas-36: Does anyone have a sense for which of the two liberty candidates - Norman or Meyer - has the best chance of making the run-off?


*Reasons to vote for Norman*:
*Norman raised over $1 Million in his State Senate campaign
*Norman received six times as many votes in his State Senate campaign than Meyer's congressional campaign
*Norman has the support of Stockman
*Norman is an army veteran

*Reasons to vote against Meyer*:
*Meyer ran an atrocious write-in campaign in 2010, receiving only 28 votes
*Meyer raised only $100  in 2012.
*Meyer received less than 4% of the vote in 2012
*Meyer endorsed Stockman's establishment opponent, Stephen Takach, in the 2012 runoff

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Elaine Hays put out a new ad:

----------


## jurgs01

> Elaine Hays put out a new ad:


She said absolutely nothing there.  Every time I ask about her positions on Foreign Policy and Civil Liberties no one has an answer.  I honestly can't distinguish her from any one of the RINOs currently serving until she stands up and takes some liberty positions.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Her position on the debt ceiling and the Amash Amendment not enough? Honestly, folks, not everyone is going to be a fire breathing 'End the fed,' spout liberty 24/7 type of politician, not even Rand is like that. Anymore, anyway. You're looking for perfection in politicians. Plus, pray tell how keeping Mac Thornberry in office is any better?  It's _an_ ad, not a positions ad. If you can't distinguish between her and Thornberry who gets special interest funding given his stance on national defense, seems you haven't paid attention.  Then again, can't focus on _every_ candidate. They can't all be gems.

----------


## CaseyJones

I posted this over in her Ron Paul endorsement thread, but I should here to so people can see it
Debra Medina interview:

----------


## jurgs01

> Her position on the debt ceiling and the Amash Amendment not enough? Honestly, folks, not everyone is going to be a fire breathing 'End the fed,' spout liberty 24/7 type of politician, not even Rand is like that. Anymore, anyway. You're looking for perfection in politicians. Plus, pray tell how keeping Mac Thornberry in office is any better?  It's _an_ ad, not a positions ad. If you can't distinguish between her and Thornberry who gets special interest funding given his stance on national defense, seems you haven't paid attention.  Then again, can't focus on _every_ candidate. They can't all be gems.


I have a whole website full of people that I have been able to find public and/or website statements to justify these positions.  A portion of them are legitimate contenders.

I don't buy that we should have to guess their positions and hope for the best.  I'm also mostly optimistic with people (i.e. I don't assume everyone is lying), so I'm not the hardest person to convince in the room.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> I have a whole website full of people that I have been able to find public and/or website statements to justify these positions.  A portion of them are legitimate contenders.
> 
> I don't buy that we should have to guess their positions and hope for the best.  I'm also mostly optimistic with people (i.e. I don't assume everyone is lying), so I'm not the hardest person to convince in the room.


Though no one said anything about guessing positions and hoping for the best. That could go universal for...any aspiring politician ever where they say one thing, get into office and do something completely contrary. Everyone's reasons for whomever they support are their own.  And if you care to explain how keeping Thornberry in his current seat is the better alternative, we're all ears.

----------


## jurgs01

> And if you care to explain how keeping Thornberry in his current seat is the better alternative, we're all ears.


I will not defend Thornberry.  The guy is terrible.  Not my point.  I would just like a reason to believe that Elaine Hays would be any different.

Edit: If that reason exists, I would be happy to cheer her on.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> I will not defend Thornberry.  The guy is terrible.  Not my point.  I would just like a reason to believe that Elaine Hays would be any different.
> 
> Edit: If that reason exists, I would be happy to cheer her on.


I'll ask again: her positions on the debt ceiling fiasco and government surveillance versus Thornberry's not convincing enough for you? If not, then oh well.

----------


## William Tell

//

----------


## fr33

Thornberry is a horrible promoter of the state of endless war and the police state. The prospect of him losing is enough for me to support Hays. But she hasn't defined her positions well enough to get any money from me.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Didn't know this already aired, but apparently there was a debate forum:

http://video.kacvtv.org/video/2365178859/

----------


## jurgs01

This is targeted towards the people of Texas.  Make this list viral so we can get the word about liberty candidates out there before early voting!

https://www.facebook.com/candidates4...23337931185050

https://twitter.com/Candidate4Liber/...96331553939456

Liberty Candidates:
US Congress:
4th: Tony Arterburn for Congress & Brent Lawson for Congress
6th: Frank Kuchar
8th: Craig McMichaelforcongress
23rd: Dr. Robert Lowry
26th: Divenchy Watrous
32nd: Katrina Pierson for Congress

US Senate: Dwayne Texans For Stovall & Congressman Steve Stockman

Texas Land Commissioner: David Watts for Texas
Texas Comptroller: Debra Medina

Texas State House:
7th: David Simpson for Texas State Representative District 7
10th: T.J. Fabby for Texas State Representative
18th: Terry Holcomb for Texas State Representative District 18
55th: Molly White
58th: Philip Eby
59th: Texans For Howard Ray
64th: Read King
66th: Stacy Chen for Texas House of Representatives - District 66
72nd: T for Texas - Shannon Thomason for HD72
92nd: Jonathan Stickland
98th: Giovanni Capriglione
129th: Jeff Larson for State Representative
132nd: Michael Franks for Texas

Texas State Senate:
3rd: Tammy Blair For Texas
16th: Don Huffines

US House Fellow Travelers:
4th: Gigliotti For Congress
13th: Elaine Hays for Congress
15th: Eddie Zamora for Congress
19th: Donald May
21st: Matt Mccall

State House Fellow Travelers:
12th: Timothy Delasandro
15th: Steve Toth for Texas
27th: David Hamilton for State Representative
93rd: Matt Krause
115th: Matt Rinaldi

State Senate Fellow Travelers:
10th: Konni Burton

Texas Lieutenant Governor Fellow Traveler: Jerry Patterson

----------


## William Tell

Cool! Early voting is tomorrow. By the way, if T.J Fabby is not a full liberty candidate, no body is! just sayin'

----------


## jurgs01

> Cool! Early voting is tomorrow. By the way, if T.J Fabby is not a full liberty candidate, no body is! just sayin'


I was unable to find anything 4th Amendment related about him.  I skip foreign policy for State candidates while vetting them, but I search for concrete positions on privacy and the like.  If you know something I missed, I would be glad to make the switch

----------


## William Tell

> I was unable to find anything 4th Amendment related about him.  I skip foreign policy for State candidates while vetting them, but I search for concrete positions on privacy and the like.  If you know something I missed, I would be glad to make the switch


 Dadgum Jurgs! 

 I could have sworn I had given you this link at least twice! here is an excerpt:
http://libertycandidates.com/2012/05...tate-house-tx/

  Libertycandidatest.com:  2. What limits, if any, should be placed on the U.S. governments ability to search its citizens without a warrant?

   T.J Fabby: "Ever heard of the 4th Amendment? They dont have the authority to search citizens without a warrant."

There ya' go Jurgs, for the record, T.J's campaign has helped all the north/central Texas liberty campaigns. He was a delegate (hint' hint, nudge nudge) He is friends with Eby, King, and yes, your girl Chen.  As a matter of fact, I think they all look up to him, he is the only one of them that ran in 2010. 

The dude is 110% one of us.  There ya' go

----------


## jurgs01

> Dadgum Jurgs! 
> 
>  I could have sworn I had given you this link at least twice! here is an excerpt:
> http://libertycandidates.com/2012/05...tate-house-tx/
> 
>   Libertycandidatest.com:  2. What limits, if any, should be placed on the U.S. governments ability to search its citizens without a warrant?
> 
>    T.J Fabby: "Ever heard of the 4th Amendment? They dont have the authority to search citizens without a warrant."
> 
> ...


Alright, sold, TJ is a liberty candidate.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Brian4Liberty

Patterson has been running a lot of radio ads talking about his endorsement by Ron Paul.

----------


## RandallFan

I think the Lt Governor race could help the opponents of Cornyn. Cornyn's opponents have no money but Dewhurst's opponents do and attack them on similar issues.

  Whether Cornyn/Dewhurst are conservative enough on on certain issues.

----------


## MichaelDavis

The primaries are tomorrow. Is this list final?

----------


## William Tell

State Representatives voting records : http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Voting-Record

----------


## William Tell

HD 60 Cullen Crisp

Hd 15 Mark Keough

----------


## William Tell

> HD 60 Cullen Crisp
> 
> Hd 15 Mark Keough


Tink Nathan HD 53

----------


## jurgs01

> Tink Nathan HD 53


Literally, Texas is a model for how liberty candidates can take over a state government.  Although there is still a NEOCON element down there, they are really being thrown aside and your candidates are mostly somewhere between Ron Paul and Ted Cruz.  If the spectrum from Ron Paul to Ted Cruz is the new right, then that's awesome.  It used to span between John McCain and Mitt Romney, so we're moving in the right direction.

----------


## William Tell

> Literally, Texas is a model for how liberty candidates can take over a state government.  Although there is still a NEOCON element down there, they are really being thrown aside and your candidates are mostly somewhere between Ron Paul and Ted Cruz.  If the spectrum from Ron Paul to Ted Cruz is the new right, then that's awesome.  It used to span between John McCain and Mitt Romney, so we're moving in the right direction.


  I just pray that my neighbors don't go back to sleep if we get a Republican president again. Looking pretty good now though, more are talking the talk. Time for more to walk the walk

----------


## MichaelDavis

Every Texan needs to *vote tomorrow.*

----------


## jurgs01

> Every Texan needs to *vote tomorrow.*


Last chance.  Spread the list and the word:
https://www.facebook.com/candidates4...26994354152741

----------


## fr33

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ections-so-far

----------


## Bern

> Every Texan needs to *vote tomorrow.*


Also, precinct conventions are held today after the polls close.  Go to texasgop.org/leadership to find contact information for your local county party to find out the locationand time of your precinct convention.  They are conducting a Presidential Straw Poll.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

It would be pretty cool if Medina finally won.

----------


## MichaelDavis

10 minutes to go.

----------


## pulp8721

what's the rule for runoffs?

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Sessions seems to be overtaking Pierson so far. If he wins, Thornberry wins re-election, and so on, it'd add credence to the belief that the Tea Party is irrelevant if they're unable to win elections.

----------


## ican'tvote

I'm very disappointed with Medina's numbers so far. Third place with 19%.

----------


## jurgs01

I look down the list and see incumbents leading in almost every race and I think term limits could only be positive for liberty.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Sessions' race is pretty much being called at this point.

----------


## MichaelDavis

*Runoffs* (unofficial):

*S**tatewide Office*:
Lieutenant Governor: Patrick vs Dewhurst 
Attorney General: Paxton vs Branch
Agriculture Commissioner: Miller vs Merritt
Railroad Commissioner: Christian vs Sitton
Comptroller: Hegar vs Hilderbran

*Congress*:
Districts 4: Hall vs Ratcliffe
District 23: Canseco vs Hurd 
District 36: Babin vs Streusand

----------


## TaftFan

What a horrible day. I hope at least Don Huffines wins.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> What a horrible day. I hope at least Don Huffines wins.


It could have been worse. Paxton, Miller, and Christian have all finished first in their primaries. All of our losing candidates did a horrible job raising money. Medina was 30x outspent by her two opponents. "Medina has spent a paltry $157,000 on her campaign to be the state's chief financial officer. Her two chief Republicans rivals, state Sen. Glenn Hegar of Katy and state Rep. Harvey Hilderbran of Kerrville, have together spent about $4.8 million — more than 30 times as much."

http://www.therepublic.com/view/stor...troller-Medina

----------


## fr33

Lol another waste of time at the polls. Everybody I vote for loses. Happens every time.

*Edit well I did vote for Paxton and Christian so I've got that going for me.

----------


## gnuschler

> What a horrible day. I hope at least Don Huffines wins.


TJ Fabby and Philip Eby appear headed for run-offs ... still holding out hope for Read King.

----------


## libertybrewcity

It's too bad about Debra Medina. I was really hoping she would win.

----------


## jurgs01

So far, here are the projections for liberty:
Liberty Candidates:
HD7: David Simpson (incumbent-unchallenged)
HD10: TJ Fabby (in runoff)
HD55: Molly White (not enough votes reported)
HD58: Philip Eby (likely runoff)
HD64: Read King (too early to call)
HD92: Johnathan Stickland (incumbent-likely win)
HD98: Giovanni Capriglione (incumbent-unchallenged)

SS16: Don Huffines (too early to call)

Fellow Travelers:
CD15: Eddie Zamora
HD27: David Hamilton (uncontested)
HD93: Matt Krause (incumbent-uncontested)
HD115: Matt Rinaldi (too early to call)
SS10: Koni Burton (likely runoff)

So, the only loss for liberty or fellow travelers holding a seat (i.e. incumbents is Stockman for CD36).  We have a fellow traveler gain in Zamora for CD15, which unfortunately is a tough fight against a Democratic incumbent.  TJ Fabby and Philip Eby look like liberty candidates wins (just need to push through the runoff).  Same with fellow traveler Koni Burton.

If we see wins by more than half of the following: Fabby, Eby, White, King, Huffines, Rinaldi, and Burton, then I think it is a net positive day for liberty.  If they all win, we have made a pretty big stride at the state level.

Unfortunately, this is showing that establishment Republicans and NEOCON incumbents are tough to knock off.  I really hoped for a big sea-change in Texas towards liberty, but it seems as if we may be the tortoise towards the finish line.

Edit: Don't be discouraged folks.  At least we aren't losing ground.  I will take moderate wins throughout 2014, with hopefully a few huge victories.  As long as we aren't losing seats and not getting any, we are winning the fight.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

I'd say it's more indicative of the folks in Texas really rejecting the 'Tea Party' 'extremist' 'fringe' labels in favor of candidates they see as the keywords: 'sensible' and 'moderate.'  It's all about the keywords and rhetoric. I mean, look at Cuccinelli- though I feel he was just not a good candidate based on some of his rhetoric, not to mention his ticket- and look at Texas.  And people talk of a GOP civil war within itself.  Here's just a blip of what could happen come midterm time.

And, you know, there's the matter of liberty candidates not exactly having deep pockets and big wallets.

----------


## fr33

The local news was giving credit to Ted Cruz for Dewhurst not winning this time and I do agree. Since Cruz is viewed as someone willing to throw red meat, his former opponent is viewed as part of the problem.

----------


## RandallFan

> The local news was giving credit to Ted Cruz for Dewhurst not winning this time and I do agree. Since Cruz is viewed as someone willing to throw red meat, his former opponent is viewed as part of the problem.


It was about Rick Perry's tuition in 2001. Which candidate was the biggest pander to illegals. Im not sure the campaign Dan Patrick ran was 100% accurate with which candidate was pro tuition. But Im glad Perry and Dewhurst's careers could be over.

----------


## jurgs01

Looks like a likely win for Molly White against an incumbent!  A liberty candidate and strong constitutional conservative!

Unfortunately the opposite for Read King.  Close fight.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I'd say it's more indicative of the folks in Texas really rejecting the 'Tea Party' 'extremist' 'fringe' labels in favor of candidates they see as the keywords: 'sensible' and 'moderate.'  It's all about the keywords and rhetoric. I mean, look at Cuccinelli- though I feel he was just not a good candidate based on some of his rhetoric, not to mention his ticket- and look at Texas.  And people talk of a GOP civil war within itself.  Here's just a blip of what could happen come midterm time.
> 
> And, you know, there's the matter of liberty candidates not exactly having deep pockets and big wallets.


It may be better to just campaign on smaller government and less taxes. Keep it simple.

Of course there is nothing you can do about the establishment media smearing every Tea Party candidate. And then there's the low information voters. I have relatives in Texas that said "hell yeah, we vote Republican!". Asked them who they voted for in the Primary, they didn't even know. Probably the incumbents. The false left/right, Democrat/Republican thing has bamboozled the majority of voters. They don't even care about Primaries.

----------


## fr33

> It may be better to just campaign on smaller government and less taxes. Keep it simple.
> 
> Of course there is nothing you can do about the establishment media smearing every Tea Party candidate. And then there's the low information voters. I have relatives in Texas that said "hell yeah, we vote Republican!". Asked them who they voted for in the Primary, they didn't even know. Probably the incumbents. The false left/right, Democrat/Republican thing has bamboozled the majority of voters. They don't even care about Primaries.


I have relatives that do exactly that. They vote republican but also vote for who they think will win.

----------


## William Tell

Looking good in some regions certain places.

Molly White shockingly wins HD 55 with 53.72% of the vote, and The WONDERFUL Philip Eby makes enters a runoff race in HD 58, receiving 40.11% in the primary. Almost 10% ahead of opponent Dwayne Burns.

----------


## fr33

U. S. Representative District 13					
	Pam Barlow	REP	3,492	11.47%	8,757	13.32%
	Elaine Hays	REP	5,190	17.05%	12,347	18.79%
	Mac Thornberry - Incumbent	REP	21,743	71.46%	44,603	67.88%
				-----------		-----------	
		Race Total		30,425		65,707	
		Precincts Reported		379	of	386 Precincts		98.19%

Not surprising. Thornberry is a neocon through and through.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> What a horrible day. I hope at least Don Huffines wins.


"With 169 of 270 precincts reporting, Don Huffines maintains a narrow, but growing, lead in the District 16 State Senate race. He now has 616 more votes than State Sen. John Carona, the incumbent. Huffines has 51 percent of the vote, while Carona has 49 percent."

http://trailblazersblog.dallasnews.c...nclick_check=1

----------


## jurgs01

If Huffines and Rinaldi pull out their races, I would say today was very positive for Texas' state government towards liberty.

On the Federal level, it is looking to be a negative with the loss of Stockman, but I would say if Zamora pulls an upset in the general it is a wash.

We are doing pretty well for being excessively out funded, demonized by the establishment and the media, and coming from basically nowhere six years ago.

----------


## truthspeaker

Anybody make it to the primary conventions? Let's try at least to keep the liberty platforms alive.

Bummed out about Medina.

----------


## gnuschler

> Bummed out about Medina.


I think Don Huffines' win is more than just another liberty vote in the Senate ... he _could_ do what Rand is doing in the U.S. Senate, pulling traditional conservatives towards the liberty platform.  In my view, he shows up on day one with a lot more credibility than most freshmen.

With folks like Don Huffines in the Senate, and TJ Fabby and Philip Eby (potentially) joining David Simpson and Jonathan Stickland in the House, the liberty movement in Texas has found some sorely needed leadership.

----------


## William Tell

> I think Don Huffines' win is more than just another liberty vote in the Senate ... he _could_ do what Rand is doing in the U.S. Senate, pulling traditional conservatives towards the liberty platform.  In my view, he shows up on day one with a lot more credibility than most freshmen.
> 
> With folks like Don Huffines in the Senate, and TJ Fabby and Philip Eby (potentially) joining David Simpson and Jonathan Stickland in the House, the liberty movement in Texas has found some sorely needed leadership.


Don should win.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> State House - District 66 - GOP Primary
> 41 of 41 Precincts Reporting - 100%
> Max Runoff Cands=2
> Name	Party	Votes	Vote %
> 	Shaheen, Matt	GOP	4,880	49%
> 	Callison, Glenn	GOP	4,001	40%
>         Chen, Stacy	GOP	1,116	11%


Wow, she didn't even stand a chance. At least she tried and hopefully she energized a new band of supporters in her area.

----------


## gnuschler

> Wow, she didn't even stand a chance. At least she tried and hopefully she energized a new band of supporters in her area.


She is certainly a nice enough person, and her heart is in the right place ... however, she's a graduate student with no "real world" experience.  As the North Texas Tea Party put it, "we felt Stacey Chen is very dedicated to liberty issues, but felt she needs some more experience before she would be ready for the rough-and-tumble world of Austin."  Besides, Matt Shaheen is a reliable conservative with five years experience as a County Commissioner ... he's already committed to oppose Joe Straus as Speaker.

----------


## Pericles

> It may be better to just campaign on smaller government and less taxes. Keep it simple.
> 
> Of course there is nothing you can do about the establishment media smearing every Tea Party candidate. And then there's the low information voters. I have relatives in Texas that said "hell yeah, we vote Republican!". Asked them who they voted for in the Primary, they didn't even know. Probably the incumbents. The false left/right, Democrat/Republican thing has bamboozled the majority of voters. They don't even care about Primaries.


The rest of the story is look at the web site of every candidate running for office in the R party. They at least feel it necessary to state some kind of "screw you feds" as part of their messaging. The challenge is to sort out the doers from the talkers.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

So wait a second, Zamora's opponent, incumbent Ruben Hinojosa, not only faced Zamora before, but won with 61 percent of the vote back in 2006? I mean, does Zamora even stand a ghost of a chance?

----------


## MichaelDavis

> So wait a second, Zamora's opponent, incumbent Ruben Hinojosa, not only faced Zamora before, but won with 61 percent of the vote back in 2006? I mean, does Zamora even stand a ghost of a chance?


No. TX-15 is considered a safe Democratic District with a Cook PVI of D+5. Eddie Zamora is a perennial candidate who has lost to Hinojosa in 2006, 2008, and 2010.

----------


## MichaelDavis

Updated for runoffs.

----------

